# New ambulance



## ExpatMedic0 (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Arovetli (Jun 18, 2013)

ExpatMedic0 said:


>



Good ol' Atlanta. Unfortunately, they only break it out for special occasions.


----------



## comppro (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm not sure if I would like to be the crew of that or not. I bet they are very busy


----------



## Wheel (Jun 20, 2013)

I wonder what they pay...


----------

